# PHL-NYP round trip



## mflsjhs (Nov 12, 2011)

ball park estimate, how many points will it take to do a round trip for 2 adults from PHL to NYP just on a regional or keystone nothing fancy. i have around 8500 points wandering if this was enough


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 13, 2011)

mflsjhs said:


> ball park estimate, how many points will it take to do a round trip for 2 adults from PHL to NYP just on a regional or keystone nothing fancy. i have around 8500 points wandering if this was enough


You would need 12,000 points (3000 each person, each way) for a round trip Philadelphia to New York on either the Regionals or the Keystones.

In my opinion, PHL-NYP is not a good redemption option. It requires too many points for too little value.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Nov 13, 2011)

You can take New Jersey Transit train for about $20 per person each way. Its only a 2 hour trip save your points for something more exciting.


----------



## amamba (Nov 13, 2011)

Meat Puppet said:


> You can take New Jersey Transit train for about $20 per person each way. Its only a 2 hour trip save your points for something more exciting.


Do you need to switch to Septa at some point when doing this or is there a straight/no connection NJT train that goes from PHL to NYP? Just curious and too lazy to look it up myself


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you take SEPTA from PHL to Trenton and then do an across the platform to NJT.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 13, 2011)

Yea you switch to SEPTA at Trenton.

Be warned, you can buy New York/Philly ticket (although they do sell it in a pair meaning one ticket for New York tronton train and another one for Trenton Philadelphia train) only at NJ Transit operated ticket machines or ticket booths, not SEPTA.


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 16, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Yea you switch to SEPTA at Trenton.
> 
> Be warned, you can buy New York/Philly ticket (although they do sell it in a pair meaning one ticket for New York tronton train and another one for Trenton Philadelphia train) only at NJ Transit operated ticket machines or ticket booths, not SEPTA.


But it should also be pointed out that there is a NJT transit ticket machine in PHL (next to the SEPTA ticket counter) so you can buy the joint ticket on either end of the journey.


----------



## jis (Nov 16, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> I think you take SEPTA from PHL to Trenton and then do an across the platform to NJT.


If you are in luck it is cross platform. On many occasions it is across the ovedrbridge.


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're willing to rough it, commuter rail is the way to go. Slow, 2.5 hour ride, lots of stops, a transfer, and not the most comfortable seats. But cheap and still better than a bus IMO.

If you definitely want Amtrak, fares for the Regional or Keystone can vary from about $40 to $90 depending on how far in advance you book. Once you're looking at a $75+ fare, 3000 points isn't a terrible redemption. Just keep in mind that those same 3000 points can take you all the way to Boston, Buffalo, Williamsburg, Burlington VT...anywhere in the Northeast.


----------

